# Gonna be dead



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I just picked up a 125 gallon tank with top and lights for $200. Came with rocks and plants. Not a bad deal huh?

Now the fun part, coming home with it. I'm sure the wife is going to flip. Should be an interesting night. I just couldn't pass it up. The tank is only 2 years ols and in great shape.

The middle brace however is cracked. Can I just glue it back together? Any suggestions?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a super deal but the middle brace is very important because it prevents the top from BOWING www.glasscages.com sells replacement frames.


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

They don't have ones for a 125. I am going to try guerilla glue. Should work. Where can I get plastic top covers from? I'm not too crazy about glass tops.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Its should be the same size as a 180 wide they just arent as high


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

There are a couple sized tanks referred to as a 125... in my experience the "standard" 125 is a 6' x 1.5' tank... a 180 is a 6' x 2' tank...

If you buy the replacement frame try to buy one of the same manufacturer that made the tank... if that's not possible then at least confirm the dimensions and be sure they are exact...

What type of center brace does it have? For now I'll assume it's the standard brace that is part of the plastic frame.

I would suggest one of two basic approaches:

1. Have a piece of glass cut (I would use 3/8") that is the exact distance as the interior dimension of the aquarium from front to back... 6"~12" wide... then silicone this piece of glass from front to back, at the center of the top edge of the front/back panels of glass...

2. Looking from the bottom of the broken brace... there should be a recessed area an inch or so wide from the front to the back... get two pieces of thick plastic or stainless steel that are 6~16" long and are narrow enough to fit in that recess... Brace (i.e. clamp) one over and one under the broken brace holding things in place... drill a hole 2" either side of the break in the brace... glue the stainless/plastic strips in place as well as put a stainless steel bolt/nut in the holes...

Chances are you could do a search in the DIY section for "broken center brace" and you'll find more detailed descriptions of both methods (probably with pictures). Some people around here have made some very impressive how to threads... thanks guys...

I definitely wouldn't use the tank as is without fixing the brace... I definitely wouldn't trust simply gluing it without bolts/strips/...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

PS - Youâ€™ve got [email protected] to bring a 6â€™ tank home unannouncedâ€¦ Iâ€™m proud of ya manâ€¦


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Your wife is gonna' bring about your demise...??....over a 125g..??....she will "Tank You" for bringing it home... :lol: ....You have courage--let us know when when it happens-condolences... :lol: ....


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

She was actually quite cool about it. It helped that I reminded her that she just bought a new dining room set. 

Can someone direct me to a place where I can get a replacement top frame? It's a standars 125 gallon tank. I don't know the manufacturer. It has the fake oak wood color trim.


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

If the brace is not broken completely then I would suggest the glass method. I have used it before and it works great. Mine was partially broken/cracked when I obtained it. I only used 1/4" glass, but mine was also only a 55 gallon tank. I siliconed every where I could and it is now stronger than it was before it was broken.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would check different web sites and compare different manufacturers dimensions and glass thickness to your tank to determine the brand. If two brands are the same size/thickness then the frames "should" be interchangeable...

I'm usually not the paranoid type when it comes to these things but glass isn't very forgiving at all and the frame is at the most critical point of support for the glass (direct contact)...

I'm the DIY type so I've never bought a replacement... I'd expect any quality LFS to be able to order one in from any major manufacturer... I'd expect the same from some of the more personal big online stores.

... and that's too funny... I was negotiating getting a 180 gal tank this summer in trade for a new dinning room set...


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

What manufacturer's are out there?
All-Glass is one, any others?


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Never mind about the list of manufacturers. The tank was made by All-Glass and I have a new top frame coming for free! Only thing is that it has 2 braces instead of my one. I'll need to buy new glass tops. That's OK. At least I can still use the lights. I figure that I still got a steal of a deal for the tank. :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

firebird68 said:


> She was actually quite cool about it. It helped that I reminded her that she just bought a new dining room set.
> 
> ...Oohhh....A New Dining Room Set......  ....Well...that should make things quite...even... :thumb:....peace & harmony...  ...Enjoy your 125 g tank.!! :fish:


----------

